# Ohio World Championship Show



## Coventry Lane Farm (Aug 15, 2008)

We just received our photo that was taken from Hoof n' Paw Photography at the Ohio World Championship Show held in Columbus in July with our horses and their wins . The photo actually turned out better that we originally thought it would and I would share it with you as well. Very nice job Cheri !

Thanks for letting us share ~


----------



## afoulk (Aug 16, 2008)

Nice picture Looks like you did very well at the World Show

Arlene


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Aug 16, 2008)

Differnt but a great picture.


----------



## OhHorsePee (Aug 16, 2008)

Congratulations Scott and Pam! You did an awesome job!


----------



## kaykay (Aug 16, 2008)

I love that picture pam! we also had one done of dale. I think they do a great job on the composites


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Aug 16, 2008)

They did a great job and the costs were very reasonable and couldn't go wrong with doing the 5 in one photo. Hope they come back to do the shows next year also.

Thanks, we had a great time with you all at Worlds and looking forward in next years, wonder when we will get our paybacks this year from that show, hopefully before December ?


----------



## Leeana (Aug 16, 2008)

Very nice and congrats, I really like Story


----------



## alphahorses (Aug 17, 2008)

Congratulations! Photos came out great!


----------



## SweetOpal (Aug 18, 2008)

I really like that, it is very neat. I did not know they even offered that! Very cool and congrats on the placings!!!!


----------

